# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Θάλαμος εμφάνισης πλακετών UV

## sv1ayb

2016-09-18-12-10-08.jpg20160918_115845.jpg20160918_120225.jpg20160918_120343.jpg20160918_120438.jpg20160918_120104.jpg 
Πωλείται για λογαριασμό φίλου ο θάλαμος περιέχει όπως φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες τέσσερις λάμπες των 8 W.Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να ρυθμιστεί ο χρόνος εμφάνισης διότι δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί .Στα 50 Ευρώ.

----------


## sv1ayb

Νέα τιμή 35 Ευρώ

----------

